# LI Ion Pricing



## WCRiot (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay, I know the Li Ion pricing is much more expensive. But, I have to ask some questions:

On the Lion EV site, they claim that they ae selling LI Ion batteries for the current hybrid cars. Why can't these packs be used? Even in a couple or a few are needed?

What are some pricing you have seen for LI Ion packs that would power the 144V systems that most of the EVers are running?

Could a lower voltage system be used because of the more powerful Li Ion battery?

Ill add more once I get my thoughts together a little better.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm waiting to see the results of the Fiero (?) that TexomaEV is helping to convert to LionEV cells. That will be our "all eyes on him" project once completed and will be the best advertising tool LionEV could ever dream of if it all ends up working well. 
Personally I can't wait to see it! Hurry up TexomaEV!


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

You could use a couple of the LionEV packs in series or parallel to get the desired voltage/current.

Lowering the voltage would make less power, so you would have to draw more current. So, in the end the battery pack would not hold the charge as long as the higher voltage pack. But, if you are comparing a Lead acid pack to LiIon, it might equal out.


----------



## WCRiot (Nov 25, 2007)

Bugzuki said:


> You could use a couple of the LionEV packs in series or parallel to get the desired voltage/current.
> 
> Lowering the voltage would make less power, so you would have to draw more current. So, in the end the battery pack would not hold the charge as long as the higher voltage pack. But, if you are comparing a Lead acid pack to LiIon, it might equal out.


Well I definately wouldnt want something equal.

Do any of you know the voltage specs on the LIONEv cells? It would probably cost the same as if you were to buy the LIon cells and make your own pack.
Id sitll like to know how many of those cheaper LIon packs can be used to make a 144V system


----------



## WCRiot (Nov 25, 2007)

Bump to get some more info on Li pricing. IM looking at a 144v system


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

lionev's pricing is on their website,the voltage is 3.2 nominal and they have 100ah and 200ah modules,the price is a little too steep for me,so i am negotiating with a manufacturer for a bulk buy for better pricing......not there yet.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

joseph3354 said:


> lionev's pricing is on their website,the voltage is 3.2 nominal and they have 100ah and 200ah modules,the price is a little too steep for me,so i am negotiating with a manufacturer for a bulk buy for better pricing......not there yet.


I can get you 20Ah cells from LionEV with the screw terminals for $40 each. It's not really a price break, just that they really aren't sure many would be interested in lower Ah cells. They recommend them mainly for scooters, and bikes.

I'd try and run as high a voltage system as you can, in order lessen the amperage requirement of the pack. I hope the Fiero's pack isn't going to be taxed to highly. By the way, I dropped the cells off to the owner this weekend, for him to install in his composite battery boxes, and to get them installed/wired up into the Fiero, hopefully by this upcoming weekend. We've got the owner's of www.hotjuiceelectric.com coming up to work out the details of some battery equalizers for the pack that weekend.

Photos of the Fiero Project are at:

www.flickr.com/mbarkley


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

if you want to play around with 20ah cell,ebay has a guy with good feedback selling packs that work out to about $36 a cell with bms and shipping included but no warranty is implied


----------



## Da_Fish (Apr 28, 2008)

http://http://www.beepscom.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=230

Try this link...I am still in sticker shock!!!


----------



## Da_Fish (Apr 28, 2008)

Did some homework last night and have been hearing some pretty bad things about the LI Ion batteries. The link I posted was for the Lithiom Iron batteries that most auto manufactures are turning to. Quick charge time, long life, size and weigt are only some of the advantages. Problem is they are hard to get and expensive when you can find them. Prices should come down when availability gets better but be careful. China is going to flood the market with these batteries and the material they make there cathodes out of is not as good as the Patent holder in Canada. They will be cheaper but will not have the life expectancy of the canadian ones. 3000 full charges and discharges and possible 15 min charge times!!! WOOHOOO boys these are the answer!!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

TexomaEV said:


> I can get you 20Ah cells from LionEV with the screw terminals for $40 each. It's not really a price break, just that they really aren't sure many would be interested in lower Ah cells. They recommend them mainly for scooters, and bikes.


I'm interested in maybe 45 cells, I don't need the 100Ah cells, I'm going with 144V on my motorcycle, and 20Ah cells are going to replace my 12-12V 18Ah SLA's. It'd be perfect.

Is there balancing available? chargers?

1800 bucks seems a bit better than 4000+

Any deal on quantity? since I might be buying 45?


----------

